# The official Deadpool (2016) trailer is out! I present you, the great Deadpoolio



## X_Joshi_X (Aug 5, 2015)

Finally, here is the official Deadpool movie trailer. I love it!
[video]https://youtu.be/FyKWUTwSYAs[/video]


----------



## aeroxwolf (Aug 6, 2015)

Awwwwwwww, I'm touching myself tonight


----------



## Fernin (Aug 7, 2015)

Mag fucking nificent!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm crying.


----------

